# Recomendations for decent audio dramas?



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm a little hesitant about asking this seeing as audio dramas really aren't my thing usually _but _I'm working as a usher/minder for the next 2 weeks on a outdoor light show in the local botanical gardens. This basically involves me standing in the pitch dark for 3 and a half hours per night in the pissing rain and wind making sure whatever stupid ass muppets who want to come out in the freezing cold to look at some mirror balls hung in a fucking tree don't also want to fall down a cliff. Fun times. Anyway I was thinking as a way of passing the time I might listen to a few audio dramas. Any recommendations for some decent ones? Doesn't have to be GW or BL either.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

There was a good recording done of the hitchhikers guide to the galaxy...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I think these are the best audio dramas that BL has put out, all well worth listening to;

Mortarion's Heart
Trials of Azrael
The Garro Audios (Oath of Moment, Legion of One, Sword of Truth and Grey Angel/Burden of Duty)
Butcher's Nails
The Sigilite
The Stromark Massacre
The Dark King & The Lightning Tower

Basically any audio-drama that has Horus Heresy on it, and some others.


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The _We're Alive_ audio drama on podcast are brilliant. It's a zombie survival series, but the zombies are more Resident Evil than Walking Dead. Well worth a listen.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

JAMOB said:


> There was a good recording done of the hitchhikers guide to the galaxy...


Ohh that would be good. I'll look into that.



Lord of the Night said:


> Mortarion's Heart I've read the plot synopsis of that. Hell no.
> Trials of Azrael Not familiar with that one.
> The Garro Audios (Oath of Moment, Legion of One, Sword of Truth and Grey Angel/Burden of Duty) These I have been meaning to get around too, is that the "reading" order of them?
> Butcher's Nails This is Angron dealing with his fancy metal jewelery isn't it?
> ...





Khorne's Fist said:


> The _We're Alive_ audio drama on podcast are brilliant. It's a zombie survival series, but the zombies are more Resident Evil than Walking Dead. Well worth a listen.


That sounds awesome I will certainly get an ep or so to listen to and see how it goes.

Cheers for the suggestions, thankfully tonight looks like it will be a bit nicer weatherwise than it was last night.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> Mortarion's Heart - I've read the plot synopsis of that. Hell no.
> Trials of Azrael - Not familiar with that one.
> The Garro Audios - (Oath of Moment, Legion of One, Sword of Truth and Grey Angel/Burden of Duty) These I have been meaning to get around too, is that the "reading" order of them?
> Butcher's Nails - This is Angron dealing with his fancy metal jewelery isn't it?
> ...


http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/trials-of-azrael.html - That is Trials of Azrael, really good audio that you can enjoy even if you don't read or didn't like Pandorax.

Yes that is the correct order for the Garro audios, and yes _Butcher's Nails_ is about Angron dealing with the effects of the butchers nails and Lorgar trying to "help" him. _The Sigilite_ is very good as well, especially a scene near the end that is chilling and excellently done in writing, sound effects and presentation.


LotN


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Right so I listened to The Stromark Massacre tonight and honestly if I wasn't stuck in the middle of the forest and unable to change the track without illuminating the surrounding area in light I would have changed it. Oh boy. First part plotwise was very boring, lots of standing talking about being angry and fucking nothing in the way of action... from the Flesh Tearers... now that is a disappointment. Second part plotwise slightly more interesting once I got figured out the twist but not by much. None of the characters were memorable or slightly interesting.

Now the real irritation: the performance was frankly fucking aweful and I say that as somebody who has done voice work in past so I have at least some reference point when I say this. The effects were all well and good but the voice actors they chose for it gave off the impression of a bunch of pimply faced cosplaying larpers (no offence to anybody who does that) play acting at being tough but just coming across as nasely toned 15 year olds with self esteem issues.

Not impressed.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Most people seem to have a different opinion to LotN.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Generally I find all of the BL audio dramas to be pretty awful and terribly cringeworthy to listen to. Garro, in all of his audios sounds constipated. Hakeem in _Sword of Truth_, sounds like a piss take of an asian person, Varren is a cockney in power armour, and so on and so forth. But the worst offender of all, by a fucking mile, is the traitor warhound titan princeps in _Honour to the Dead_. Fuck my actual life, if I ever have to listen to a a performance like that again, I will personally hunt down the actor for him. Sounded like a damn Scooby Doo villain cackling away or a mad scientist from a cartoon. Awful, doesn't even being to describe.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> Right so I listened to The Stromark Massacre tonight and honestly if I wasn't stuck in the middle of the forest and unable to change the track without illuminating the surrounding area in light I would have changed it. Oh boy. First part plotwise was very boring, lots of standing talking about being angry and fucking nothing in the way of action... from the Flesh Tearers... now that is a disappointment. Second part plotwise slightly more interesting once I got figured out the twist but not by much. None of the characters were memorable or slightly interesting.
> 
> Now the real irritation: the performance was frankly fucking aweful and I say that as somebody who has done voice work in past so I have at least some reference point when I say this. The effects were all well and good but the voice actors they chose for it gave off the impression of a bunch of pimply faced cosplaying larpers (no offence to anybody who does that) play acting at being tough but just coming across as nasely toned 15 year olds with self esteem issues.
> 
> Not impressed.


Personally I think the first one was disappointing considering that it was the Flesh Tearers it was featured. It's the second story that I quite liked, the idea of Dreadnoughts not remembering who they are except for just one who does, and the awfulness of that existence made for an interesting character story. But I do agree that the voice acting isn't very strong in that audio when compared to the Heresy audios.

I recommended it because it was one of the few 40k audios i've listened to, and because I really liked the ending with the Imperial scribe. I think that scene says everything you need to know about the Imperium of Man.

Oh and I had forgotten this audio. _Chosen of Khorne_ by Anthony Reynolds, I really liked that one and it's still my favourite audio drama. Well worth a listen to.



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Most people seem to have a different opinion to LotN.


And I don't begrudge that. 


LotN


----------



## HamsterExAstris (Jun 15, 2013)

Lord of the Night said:


> Yes that is the correct order for the Garro audios...


It's the order they came out. I'd disagree that it's the correct order. :grin:

_Oath of Moment_ both occurs first and came out first.

_Sword of Truth_ came out later, but is chronologically second, and I'd argue best listened to there. (This story introduces a character suddenly seen working with Garro with no introduction at the start of _Legion of One_.)

_Legion of One_ comes next, followed by _Burden of Duty_ and _Grey Angel_.


----------

